# Said good-bye Sentra and hello Altima



## Jschmidt85 (Jun 2, 2012)

Well decided to get rid of the 2012 Sentra and move up to the next level of Nissans with a 2015 Altima.

The 06 Altima will go too, but it's such a trooper we're holding on to it until it decides its life is over. Then we'll be getting a rogue.

Nissans - Imgur

2015 Altima S 2.5
Nothing super fancy about it, just love the style and how comfortable it is. The NissanConnect is pretty cool too, just hope more gets released for the iPhone


----------

